# Need assistance interpreting these soil test results.....



## nebulli (Feb 4, 2020)

Hello Folks, I finally received my soil test results today after submitting my samples back in Mid-March. Covid-19 shut everything down and really set me back some...

Anyway, I am new to lawn care and trying to learn what I need to do to make sure I am giving my lawn best chance grow healthy and strong. I would appreciate any help you all can give based on the results. To date, I have applied the following
to my lawn....
April 2020
Applied Milorganite Fert @12.8 lbs/1 ksqft
Applied Prodiamine @ 3lbs / 1ksqft (1/2 rate) First App
May 2020
Applied Milorganite Fert @12.8 lbs/1 ksqft
Applied Prodiamine @ 3lbs / 1ksqft (1/2 rate) Second/Last App for year
June 2020
Applied Milorganite Fert @12.8 lbs/1 ksqft

Here are the results of my lawn test before these applications.







Any help on what I should do to get my levels up where you think maybe needed. Not sure if my situation is dire since this is new to me but how can I raise some of these levels in the quickest way vs most economical way.

Thank you for your help.

Neb


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

A 14-14-28 type product may fit the bill. Or else a 0-0-50 for your K along with a starter fertilizer like 16-32-6 for your P

Your pH is super low. Pound on the High-Cal like monthly like 5 -10 lb/m it will raise your pH and give you Calcium.

I'm sure others will have better ideas, hopethis helps.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This is a typical MA soil. You need 150lb/ksqft of lime to raise your pH. This will take years. I think you should use calcitic lime. Try to find the cheap stuff (not fast acting). If you find it, do 75lb/ksqft now. Then next spring do 50lb, and fall 25lb.

P, K and Sulfur can use a boost. Focus on the lime first. Try to find SOP for the K and sulfur. For P Milo works, but $$$. Folks in MA use another biosolid, oceangro or baystate. I don't remember the name. Check the hometown folder for local sources.

A balanced fert might be a good option for you too. Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I just checked your lawn size. You might want to check to get a pallet of lime delivered.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Maybe get a local farm supply to drop off a 2000lb bulk bag of it. Probably much cheaper in the end vs paying for packaging.


----------



## nebulli (Feb 4, 2020)

g-man said:


> This is a typical MA soil. You need 150lb/ksqft of lime to raise your pH. This will take years. I think you should use calcitic lime. Try to find the cheap stuff (not fast acting). If you find it, do 75lb/ksqft now. Then next spring do 50lb, and fall 25lb.
> 
> P, K and Sulfur can use a boost. Focus on the lime first. Try to find SOP for the K and sulfur. For P Milo works, but $$$. Folks in MA use another biosolid, oceangro or baystate. I don't remember the name. Check the hometown folder for local sources.
> 
> A balanced fert might be a good option for you too. Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


Thanks for response. I will start looking for lime and you are correct, in MA, biosolid is Baystate. Thank you for the link to the Soil Remediation guide...lots of good info there.


----------



## nebulli (Feb 4, 2020)

gatorguy said:


> Maybe get a local farm supply to drop off a 2000lb bulk bag of it. Probably much cheaper in the end vs paying for packaging.


Crazy....they make bags that big? I will start asking around for some options. Thank you.


----------

